# 220 vs 22-250 vs 223 vs ?



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I was at Dunhams last night and saw they have Stevens Model 200 (no frills Savage) in 22-250 for $299.
> 
> Stock needs a sanding and a paint job, but look alright other than that. Anyone have experience with these rifles?


Mich Buckmasters dad purchased that gun last year. He says it's a shooter so? I agree on the stock. A little sand paper and the stock painting kits from Brownells (I think) and you could do your own custom camo. then you could put the bulk of your budget into the scope, where it counts!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Just checked and it comes with a 22" / 1 in 12" twist brrl. That would likely make it tough to stabilize the heavy .22 bullets, no? (Say I wanted to load the 60 gr Nosler or somethig similar and try a deer at some point.) Or would I just have to really rev up any "heavy for caliber" bullets to get them to work?

thoughts?


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

bps10ga said:


> I have a remington 788 in 222 rem. it's a shooter, don't hear alot about the round.



I've got the same gun and you're right, it's a shooter. It will consistently put a bullet through the opening on a pop can at 100 yards. 

Here's some info on the .222 rem

http://www.reloadbench.com/cartridges/222.html


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Just checked and it comes with a 22" / 1 in 12" twist brrl. That would likely make it tough to stabilize the heavy .22 bullets, no? (Say I wanted to load the 60 gr Nosler or somethig similar and try a deer at some point.) Or would I just have to really rev up any "heavy for caliber" bullets to get them to work?
> 
> thoughts?


As Most are 1:14s, and my 22-250s would shoot the 60 Noslers great. A 1:12 would probably shoot them good also. Where I have seen them go astray is 69 and heavier. the 64s would work ok but the 69 and ups wouldnt hit paper at 100!!:lol:
While I do like Brads rig, all that custom stuff gets mighty expensive and you can get some real shooters from the factory out of the boxes. Its all in what you want to do with them.
This thread sure got me thinking about next years PD trip already.....cant wait to be back out there engaging multiple targets! Oh May cant get here soon enough.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I love my .204. No barrel jump so you can see the impact. Very accurate and fast round. As fast or faster than the 220 Swift. They claim a 32 grain will go 4125 fps. I'm getting 3780fps handloading 39 gr Sierras.


I love shooting my .204 I'm for sure gonna try reloading this thing. Go big or go home....well I don't know about the big part


----------



## brad arnett (Feb 13, 2006)

Huntsman27 said:


> While I do like Brads rig, all that custom stuff gets mighty expensive and you can get some real shooters from the factory out of the boxes.


I agree you can get some accurate rigs from the factory, but the thing with going custom is you can get things that you can't buy off the shelf, ie 8 tw 223AI's and 8 tw 22-250's.

As far as the cost, it can be as expensive as you make it. A guy can have a good rifle built for alot less than most realize. I will give you an example and then you can compare it to an off the shelf varmint rifle and see that it is not that much more and you get exactly what you want when you build it. 

$250 used rem action
$300 McMillan stock
$500 Barrel and chambering from Pac-Nor
__________
$1050

It's a pretty good bargain compared to what you can buy. IMHO A guy can adjust his own trigger and do his own bedding and be into a very good rifle for that money. 

You can also go all out and spend alot more than that if you want too. If a guy has the patience to shop around for components and a smith he can do all right.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I am not criticizing you or your equipment. I can appreciate a custom rig as much as anyone.
The custom rig does allow you to work with specialty loads and barrel twists not available as "over the counter" at your local gun shop.
However, for me and the guys that I go PDing with out west, we prefer to keep it simple as far as 22-250s, 243s and 25-06 but without Ackley improved or other special gear. For instance, last year I could buy 2 new Rem 700 Varmint HB for the same 1050 that the one rig cost [495.00 each]. Its all in how we spend our cash.
Also, I consider the 75? V-max are more expensive than the 50 V-max I buy? [I know, I am being cheap here] but I also load some for the guys that go with me so I have to be cheap.
That is a nice set up you have though.


----------



## brad arnett (Feb 13, 2006)

I understand your point and didn't take it wrong, it takes alot to hurt my feeler's (grin) The original poster said the chance for high volume shooting was slim to none. You can source deals on bullets as well. We got in on a group buy and bought 5500 50 Vmax's for ~7$ a hundred last fall. Just scored 5K 75Amax's from Midway for $7.20 a hundred as well, but you are right about being cheap when trying to buy bullets, I do the same. Buying in bulk is the only way I have found to get good deals, and even they are getting few and far between. We recently had a sierra group buy in the works that got cancelled as sierra kept raising the rates without warning. I agree with you on just using factory rig's strictly for Prarie Dog's, that's alot of shooting compared to what we do here on chuck's and steel. I am heading to S'Dakota in May on my first Prarie Dog trip and plan on Fire Forming a lifetime supply of brass for the 223AI. Will also be toting a few factory rifles that I could care less about the the barrels getting toasted. I've never been out there to do it, but the guys I am going with have, they say you will be hooked after the first trip, I can't wait!!! Have a good day, Brad.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Any shooter that goes there will be hooked. Were pretty much regulars to Montana each May/June. I am sure youll have a great time. Its hard for guys here to realize the volume of shooting when if one gets 5 chucks in a day thats considered a great day of shooting here. I remember our first trip...3 guys loaded to the max with ammo/guns/equipment in a RENTED Buick Lesabre.......100 miles per hr in open stretches and when we met our friends out there we were hustling to deploy and engage the enemy. Like Ive said........May cant get here soon enough.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Huntsman27 said:


> Any shooter that goes there will be hooked. Were pretty much regulars to Montana each May/June. I am sure youll have a great time. Its hard for guys here to realize the volume of shooting when if one gets 5 chucks in a day thats considered a great day of shooting here. I remember our first trip...3 guys loaded to the max with ammo/guns/equipment in a RENTED Buick Lesabre.......100 miles per hr in open stretches and when we met our friends out there we were hustling to deploy and engage the enemy. Like Ive said........May cant get here soon enough.


Are you guys shooting public land? How many days are you out there for?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

The BLM land doesnt open til June 1st. So, if we get there before were shoot ranches that we have permission to shoot from. This year I am going to extend the trip a few more days.
The guys I am currently going with like to shop and look for bargains along the way and on the way home. Last year we did the factory tour at Hornady. That was very interesting to me. We did buy a lot of stuff, as we hit the Sydney, NE and Mitchell,SD Cabellas and they both had some great deals. Visa-------dont leave home without it!


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Huntsman27 said:


> Any shooter that goes there will be hooked. Were pretty much regulars to Montana each May/June. I am sure youll have a great time. Its hard for guys here to realize the volume of shooting when if one gets 5 chucks in a day thats considered a great day of shooting here. I remember our first trip...3 guys loaded to the max with ammo/guns/equipment in a RENTED Buick Lesabre.......100 miles per hr in open stretches and when we met our friends out there we were hustling to deploy and engage the enemy. Like Ive said........May cant get here soon enough.


allowed me to shoot 800 rounds through my Colt H-Bar the first day. I set the gun under the truck to let it cool while I loaded up 30 round magazines for the next round of fire and continued shooting with other iron the dogs were so thick.

We took a HEAVY commercial grade caterers table with us to shot from, and at the end of the day (sunrise to sunset) we were walking on a carpet of brass from 2-AR's 2- 22-250's, 1-.223 bolt gun, and a Springfield Armory National Match. My one buddy even brought his Calico with a 100 round mag to do some "lead chasing" at running doggies:yikes:

I usually take a .223 and a .22-250 for chuck hunting in MI and on some days (windy) the .308 comes out to play. I have a few pretty good areas that I can safely shoot out to 1,000 + yards without any fear whatsoever of an errant round. I like the .223 (Bushmaster Varminter) for anything up to 300 yards, and my Encore 22-250 or .308 for anything up to that and out as far as I can see them. Although that does not mean I always hit em!!!!:lol:


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

I would get the .220 swift, as a handloader you will appreciate this caliber. I have one, and its amazing. The fastest out of the bunch and just as accurate as anything else out there. The round as an interesting history to it also.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Check out Sportsmans Warehouse in Allen Park. Very large selection of Bolt guns, just about any Remington 700 model out there, and Rugers, stevens, savages and weatherby's.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

TheBigEasy said:


> I would get the .220 swift, as a handloader you will appreciate this caliber. I have one, and its amazing. The fastest out of the bunch and just as accurate as anything else out there.


Are you sure? 

"Hornady factory ballistics for the 32 grain bullet in the .204 Ruger claim a MV of 4225 fps and muzzle energy (ME) of 1308 ft. lbs. from a 24" test barrel. The velocity and energy figures down range are 3583 fps and 941 ft. lbs. at 100 yards, 3025 fps and 671 ft. lbs. at 200 yards, and 2531 fps and 469 ft. lbs. at 300 yards.

This is the fastest factory loaded cartridge ever introduced, although the .220 Swift, .223 WSSM and 5.6x57mm can achieve similar velocities with light 40 grain bullets that are comparable to the 32 grain .204 bullet."

http://www.chuckhawks.com/204_ruger.htm


----------



## Kriiton (Dec 14, 2004)

Have you considered the .17 Rem? From my experience it does very little pelt damage and has produced clean kills out to 300yds. Recoil is virtually none existant, and like the Swift is a speed demon. It's also one that you don't see very often just like the Swift.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> "Hornady factory ballistics for the 32 grain bullet in the .204 Ruger claim a MV of 4225 fps and muzzle energy (ME) of 1308 ft. lbs. from a 24" test barrel. The velocity and energy figures down range are 3583 fps and 941 ft. lbs. at 100 yards, 3025 fps and 671 ft. lbs. at 200 yards, and 2531 fps and 469 ft. lbs. at 300 yards.
> 
> ...


not factory ballistics. The Swift with lighter bullets gan go faster also. The difference is in wind drift. For 300 yards and under maybe not a big thing, but when shoot "out yonder" it can be a lot. Then again, I dont get all fouled up in the velocity wars. Many of my loads are middle of the road loads, which are accurate, promote barrel life, and get the job done. The weather can play havoc with HOT reloads as a pal found out on a PD trip when temps went into the 80s. They worked great at cooler temps, at the higher temps, the bolt was seizing and had trouble. 
I kept on firing with my loads. Just a point to consider.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> "Hornady factory ballistics for the 32 grain bullet in the .204 Ruger claim a MV of 4225 fps....


Quaker, I'll confirm I've chrony'd them at that velocity (and a few above) in their factory ammo out of my Ruger #1 with a 26" barrel. At least that particular lot I had did.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Huntsman27 said:


> not factory ballistics. The Swift with lighter bullets gan go faster also. The difference is in wind drift. For 300 yards and under maybe not a big thing, but when shoot "out yonder" it can be a lot. Then again, I dont get all fouled up in the velocity wars. Many of my loads are middle of the road loads, which are accurate, promote barrel life, and get the job done. The weather can play havoc with HOT reloads as a pal found out on a PD trip when temps went into the 80s. They worked great at cooler temps, at the higher temps, the bolt was seizing and had trouble.
> I kept on firing with my loads. Just a point to consider.


Hunts I'll have to keep that in mind if/when our trip materializes. No sense loading max loads and that would really suck to watch others shoot while I wait for barrels to cool...:lol:


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Kriiton said:


> Have you considered the .17 Rem? From my experience it does very little pelt damage and has produced clean kills out to 300yds. Recoil is virtually none existant, and like the Swift is a speed demon. It's also one that you don't see very often just like the Swift.


the 17 rem is a neat round, great for coyote.

4100 + with the 204 ruger? i love the round, its probably my favorite of the bunch right now, but i've not been able to get 4000+. have gotten good accuracy with loads up to 3850-3900 fps, but those were max loads.


----------

